# Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??



## xxbuffyxx (29. Dezember 2015)

*Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

hi
Hab ein kleines problem in hwinfo wird meine gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt ??
Sehe nur Cpu 1 und cpu 2 fan die an sind und die anderen zwei gehäuselüfter sind gar nicht mal drin ??
In bios sehe ich die ??

Hardware:
i7 4790k 
msi z97 gaming 5
gtx980 ti
Fractal Define R5 Black


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Wo sind die Lüfter denn angeschlossen? An der Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard? Und wenn auf dem Mainboard, wo und welche Lüfter? Das Gehäuse hat zwei 3-PIN Lüfter, Dein Mainboard hat 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin

Mein MSI Z87 MPower erkennt automatisch, ob es 3-PIN oder 4-PIN Lüfter sind, wie das bei Deinem funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, ob es überhaupt 3-PIN Lüfter erkennt, weiss ich auch nicht. Bei der Hardware würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, mindestens vier Lüfter zu verbauen. vorne die beiden originalen aus dem R5 und hinten und hinten oben zwei BeQuiet 140mm SW2 Lüfter mit 4-PIN, dann klappt es auf jedem Fall mit dem Mainboard. Den hinteren dann über den zweiten CPU-Lüfter Anschluss, den oberen über die Mainboardtemperatur.


----------



## xxbuffyxx (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo sind die Lüfter denn angeschlossen? An der Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard? Und wenn auf dem Mainboard, wo und welche Lüfter? Das Gehäuse hat zwei 3-PIN Lüfter, Dein Mainboard hat 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin
> 
> Mein MSI Z87 MPower erkennt automatisch, ob es 3-PIN oder 4-PIN Lüfter sind, wie das bei Deinem funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, ob es überhaupt 3-PIN Lüfter erkennt, weiss ich auch nicht. Bei der Hardware würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, mindestens vier Lüfter zu verbauen. vorne die beiden originalen aus dem R5 und hinten und hinten oben zwei BeQuiet 140mm SW2 Lüfter mit 4-PIN, dann klappt es auf jedem Fall mit dem Mainboard. Den hinteren dann über den zweiten CPU-Lüfter Anschluss, den oberen über die Mainboardtemperatur.



soweit ich weiss sind die an der Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse angeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Es besteht kein Kontakt von der Lüftersteuerung zum Rechner, es gibt keine Datenleitung, darum kann nicht ausgelesen werden. Ich habe selber ein R5 (in der PCGH-Ausführung) und bis 7V finde ich die originalen Lüfter leise genug (mittlere Stellung der Lüfterregelung) Drei Lüfter bei 7V waren von der Kühlleistung genauso gut wie zwei Lüfter bei 12V, ich hatte hier mal ein "wenig" getestet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html

Ich empfehle Dir weiterhin zwei zusätzliche Lüfter, damit es ruhig und kühl wird, die GTX 980TI hat schon unter Volllast eine Menge Abwärme. Je nach Netzteillänge passt auch unten noch ein zusätzlicher 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter rein, der sehr direkt kalte Luft zur Grafikkarte bringt. Je mehr Lüfter, umso geringe die notwendige Drehzahl für dieselbe Kühlleistung, umso leiser.


----------



## xxbuffyxx (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es besteht kein Kontakt von der Lüftersteuerung zum Rechner, es gibt keine Datenleitung, darum kann nicht ausgelesen werden. Ich habe selber ein R5 (in der PCGH-Ausführung) und bis 7V finde ich die originalen Lüfter leise genug (mittlere Stellung der Lüfterregelung) Drei Lüfter bei 7V waren von der Kühlleistung genauso gut wie zwei Lüfter bei 12V, ich hatte hier mal ein "wenig" getestet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir weiterhin zwei zusätzliche Lüfter, damit es ruhig und kühl wird, die GTX 980TI hat schon unter Volllast eine Menge Abwärme. Je nach Netzteillänge passt auch unten noch ein zusätzlicher 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter rein, der sehr direkt kalte Luft zur Grafikkarte bringt. Je mehr Lüfter, umso geringe die notwendige Drehzahl für dieselbe Kühlleistung, umso leiser.



müsste nur noch wissen wie ich die lüfter einbauen kann ^^ gibts irgendwo gute tuts für mein gehäuse ??
Besser videos ??
Will ungern ein 1800€ pc zerstören ^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Sollte doch eine Anleitung beim Gehäuse dabei gewesen sein. Einfach den Lüfter mit 4 Schrauben an der gewünschten Stelle befestigen und am Lüfteranschluss anschließen. Eventuell das Kabel noch schön verlegen.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Du hast doch auf dem Mainboard noch Anschlüsse frei:


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



xxbuffyxx schrieb:


> müsste nur noch wissen wie ich die lüfter einbauen kann ^^ gibts irgendwo gute tuts für mein gehäuse ??
> Besser videos ??
> Will ungern ein 1800€ pc zerstören ^^


- Rechner ausschalten
- Seitenteil links und rechts aufmachen
- Kabel vom hinteren Lüfter suchen und abziehen
- hinteren Lüfter ausbauen

- Tür vorne aufmachen
- Staubfilter raus klappen
- Tüte aufmachen mit Gehäuseschrauben (hast Du die überhaupt bekommen, siehe meinen Test)
- vorne den ausgebauten 140mm Lüfter im freien Plaz einbauen, das geht mit den originalen vier langen Schrauben
- Kabel an einen der beiden freien Stecker der Lüftersteuerung hängen
Bilder:
Lüfter vorne http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/I/466614/gallery/Fractal-Design-Define-R5-13_w_600.jpg
Kabel Lüftersteuerung (in der Mitte) http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/W/466628/gallery/Fractal-Design-Define-R5-24_w_600.jpg

- oben die hintere der drei Deckeldämmungen ausbauen
- neuen 3-PIN BeQuiet Lüfter einbauen (oder einen 4-PIN der ans Mainboard kommt und nicht an die Lüftersteuerung)
- Kabel an dritten Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung anschließen 

- zweiten neuen Lüfter, BeQuiet 140mm 4-PIN hinten den frei gewordenen Platz  einschrauben
- Kabel an zweiten Lüfteranschluss "CPU2" am Mainboard stecken.

Seitenwände wieder einbauen

Fertig ...


----------



## xxbuffyxx (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

danke euch .
Habe glaube ich keine Anleitung vom gehäuse bekommen soweit ich weiß  aber gucke mal nach obs vielleicht doch  drin ist


----------



## xxbuffyxx (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Rechner ausschalten
> - Seitenteil links und rechts aufmachen
> - Kabel vom hinteren Lüfter suchen und abziehen
> - hinteren Lüfter ausbauen
> ...



hi
cpu fan 1-2 ist belegt von mein nocta fan
wo muss ich das mit ´den 4 pin anschließen an sys fan 2 -3
??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Was für Lüfter hast Du gekauft und welche Lüfter hänge an welchen Anschlüssen? 
Dein Mainboard hat: 2 x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin
Da wird doch irgend ein Anschluss frei sein?


----------



## xxbuffyxx (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für Lüfter hast Du gekauft und welche Lüfter hänge an welchen Anschlüssen?
> Dein Mainboard hat: 2 x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin
> Da wird doch irgend ein Anschluss frei sein?



Noctua NH-D15 an cpu 1-2fan
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140x140 zweimal davon 4pin
die zwei von fractal vorne dran und alle an der gehäusesteurung angeschlossen.
frei sind sys fan 1-3


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Was ist jetzt die Frage? Wo Du Deine neuen Silent Wings 2 140x140 anschließen sollst?
Wenn die Anschlüsse "sys fan 1-3 " frei sind, dann nimm sie doch einfach? Wo ist jetzt
das Problem?

- Ich würde beide CPU-Lüfter über einen y-Adapter an einen der beiden CPU-Ansvchlüsse hängen
- einen SW2 hinten einbauen und an den zweiten CPU-Anschluss hängen
- einen SW2 oben hinten einbauen und an einen sys fan Anschluss anbauen
- die beiden vorderen Lüfter an die restlichen zwei freien sys Lüfteranschlüsse stecken.

Dazu brauchst Du aber einen Y-Adapter.


----------



## xxbuffyxx (24. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt die Frage? Wo Du Deine neuen Silent Wings 2 140x140 anschließen sollst?
> Wenn die Anschlüsse "sys fan 1-3 " frei sind, dann nimm sie doch einfach? Wo ist jetzt
> das Problem?
> 
> ...



ok werde es an den sys Lüfteranschlüsse


----------



## xxbuffyxx (25. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

kurze frage ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es richtig bin weil es fühlt sich so an als wäre die luft am saugen aber nicht raus saugen.
Am  be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140x140 sind ja pfeile zeigen die pfeile an wo die luft rauskommt oder reinsaugt ??
Und noch was kann man die lüfter steueren außer über bios ??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Mach doch bitte ein Foto, wie die Lüfter eingebaut sind. Oder nimm einfach einen dünnen Streifen Papier. 
Es gibt auch Programme, mit denen man Lüfter, die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, steuert, z.B.
Speed Fan
Speedfan 4.51 im Download - Software-Luftersteuerung


----------



## xxbuffyxx (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mach doch bitte ein Foto, wie die Lüfter eingebaut sind. Oder nimm einfach einen dünnen Streifen Papier.
> Es gibt auch Programme, mit denen man Lüfter, die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, steuert, z.B.
> Speed Fan
> Speedfan 4.51 im Download - Software-Luftersteuerung


hier ein bild aber nur vom oberen der hintere ist genau so .
Sodass man die leitungen auch hinten sehen kann .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Du hast die Grafikkarte ja jetzt bestellt, bau sie ein und dann sehen wir, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Wenn Dir irgendwas zu warm wird, werden sich Lösungen finden.


----------



## xxbuffyxx (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast die Grafikkarte ja jetzt bestellt, bau sie ein und dann sehen wir, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Wenn Dir irgendwas zu warm wird, werden sich Lösungen finden.



?? Grafikkarte ?? ich weiß nicht weiss du meinst ??
Habe schon lange ein pc nur gehäuselüfter habe ich dazu gekauft .
gtx980 ti wird beim spielen um die 70-80grad heiß auch mit den neuen gehäuselüfter bei division um die 72grad black desert um 70-80grad je  nachdem wie viele neben mir stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Mist, falscher Strang, ich war gedanklich in einem anderen Thema


----------



## xxbuffyxx (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mist, falscher Strang, ich war gedanklich in einem anderen Thema



weißt du vielleicht ob ich es richtig rum reingesteckt habe ??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Der Lüfter pustet Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draußen.
Er macht also das, was er machen soll. Alles gut so ....


----------



## xxbuffyxx (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Lüfter pustet Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draußen.
> Er macht also das, was er machen soll. Alles gut so ....



ähh das wollte ja fragen ^^
aber ist doch richtig wo der pfeil am lüfter zeigt zeigt doch an wo er raus pustet ??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter wird nicht in hwinfo erkannt ??*

Ja, der Pfeil zeigt die Richtung des Luftstroms


----------

